# Old Bear Bow....



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

I was given an old Bear "whitetail hunter" bow for Christmas. Thing is probably 30 years old but seems in good shape. 

I was going to take it up to a shop and have them check it out and see if it is in good enough shape to be used safely and if it has the adjustability to be sized correctly for me. My question is should I put any money into it? I don't know jack about bows, but I'm sure it needs a new string and who knows what else to make it fit me. 

I figure it would be a good practice bow for the backyard if I can fix it cheap enough and see if I'm into archery. Thoughts?


----------



## 2salty (Jul 8, 2010)

If it don't work out for you I posted my Martin Jaguar in the classifieds. Its a complete bow and case ready to shoot just need arrows. Im still hunting with it but my new bow is on order so I wont need two bows. Im asking $250 if your not wanting to spend alot of money to see if you will like archery, Im sure you will once you start shooting. Good luck.


----------



## Team Navy (Jun 20, 2010)

That is a good old bow, but don't put much money into it. Maybe 30-40 bucks or so. I killed a lot of deer with mine and passed it to someone who could not afford a new one. He has killed a couple of deer too. Remember it will only work if you practice with it. Put some time shooting it and it will get the job done.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Which one do you have, if its the one with ONLY 2 wheels your good, shy away if it has a set of wheels on the end of the riser AND on the limbs. I'm thinking the Whitetail Hunter has the 4 wheels and the Whitetail 2 is the better one, if WT 2 the only money you should have to spend is for a string, check the draw length, if you longstring it to fit you will gain lbs, shortstring and you will loose lbage. I have a close friend that had one for yrs, taken 20+ deer with it, won SEVERAL 3D tourn, was a great bow back in the day....WW


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Which one do you have, if its the one with ONLY 2 wheels your good, shy away if it has a set of wheels on the end of the riser AND on the limbs. I'm thinking the Whitetail Hunter has the 4 wheels and the Whitetail 2 is the better one, if WT 2 the only money you should have to spend is for a string, check the draw length, if you longstring it to fit you will gain lbs, shortstring and you will loose lbage. I have a close friend that had one for yrs, taken 20+ deer with it, won SEVERAL 3D tourn, was a great bow back in the day....WW


Your right on the money. The Whitetail Hunter had the poundage adjustment wheels on the riser, WHII was a little more modern 2wheeler. good bow, I had one that was my first bow way back in the day, I handed it down to a friend of mines son so he could learn to shoot and he still shoots it to this day.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Here's the whitetail II. I've still got mine actually. This is not mine just a pic I found.


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

Had one when I was a kid....my first compound bow. Pulleys all over the place and noisey as h-ll but got the job done.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

Mine is the original whitetail with 4 wheels. Took it to the bow shop and the guy claimed it was not adjustable. 

I took the opportunity to shoot some new bows and now I think I need a new toy! This one can become a museum piece or a "loaner" for friends.

Thx for the input


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

My first bow kill deer was with an old whitetail hunter 4 wheel. Bought the bow brand spanking new for $99 a long,long time ago (+30yrs). I would retire that relic and get something newer. It might have some collector value as it was the first Bear compound.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

not worth messing with. You can get a newer used bow for a little more than fixing that one up...plus the newer ones are fast.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you can make the draw length work out, shoot it, why not ?

but wear glasses, shattered limbs aren't funny, been there............


----------

